# 26" wheeled basic hardtail mtb



## iateyoubutler (31 Aug 2019)

Looking for the above as a commuter machine during the winter (had one before and it was excellent for the job). Any out there?

Preferably with disc brakes and I`m 5`11

Got £300 to spend

Thanks


----------



## vickster (31 Aug 2019)

Not an MTB but would make a pukka winter commuter

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/btwin-riverside-900-hybrid.252679/


----------



## Cycleops (31 Aug 2019)

Bit over budget but Halfords often have sales and 27.5" tyres but these are well regarded:

https://www.cyclerepublic.com/carrera-kraken-27-5-mens-mountain-bike-2019.html


----------



## bikingdad90 (31 Aug 2019)

Not exactly the criteria you mentioned but does a CX bike work with chunky tyres as i’ve got one for sale.


----------

